# Wie Mouse Event  in Servlet einbinden?



## JavaAnfänger72 (17. Aug 2016)

Hallo Allerseits, ich hoffe ich bin hier richtig.
Ich möchte ein kleines Memoryspiel auf einer Homepage mit Servlets realisieren.
JavaScript soll dabei nicht zum Einsatz kommen. 
Gegeben sind 6 Bilder, von denen man nur die Rückseite sehen kann. 
Klickt man nun auf eines der Bilder, so soll statt des Bildes ein anders Bild erscheinen.
Wie lässt sich sowas realisieren? Ich habe schon darüber nachgedacht aber ich bin nicht wirklich schlauer geworden.  Mir geht s hier nicht um die allgemeine Programlogik, lediglich diese eine von mir beschriebene Funktionalität interessiert mich. Meine Überlegungen gingen dahin einen MouseListener oder einen MouseMotionListener zu nutzen, aber setzt ein solcher Listener nicht immer eine GUI wie z.B. AWT voraus? Kann man solch eine GUI auch in ein Servlet einbinden? Vielleicht habt Ihr ja noch andere Ideen. Im Grunde möchte ich erst einmal nur ein Bild auf einer Homepage laden, das sich nach einem Anklick austauscht. Ach ja, natürlich sollte nur das Bild ausgetauscht werden und keine komplett neue Seite geladen werden.
Ich wehre sehr dankbar für jede gedankliche Anregung !!!


----------



## JCODA (17. Aug 2016)

Ich bin nicht sooooo erfahren im Webbereich, aber für mich klingt die Kombination aus


> "Ach ja, natürlich sollte nur das Bild ausgetauscht werden und keine komplett neue Seite geladen werden."


und 


> JavaScript soll dabei nicht zum Einsatz kommen.


nicht realisierbar.

Dynamik auf Webseiten, ohne die Webseite neu laden zu müssen, wird nunmal mit JavaScript gemacht. 
Vielleicht möchtest du nicht die komplette Logik in JavaScript schreiben?
Dann könntest du per Javascript AJAX benutzen, um mit dem Servlet kommunizieren.


----------

